# Old School Beretta 92S



## John Brown (Apr 25, 2010)




----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Very impressive. Great Beretta!


----------



## John Brown (Apr 25, 2010)

The old ones just "feel" better to me. Super slick action.


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

John Brown said:


> The old ones just "feel" better to me. Super slick action.


I agree, very impressive.

What's the age or time frame for yours ?
I have a FS92 Centurion that I bought new in 1992.
It is "new school".
Surely you or Shipwreck can tell me when "things" changed. :smt1099


----------



## John Brown (Apr 25, 2010)

This one is from 1980


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, that one superseded the adoption of the 92 by the military... That one has the older bottom mag release.

I have been tempted once or twice by an older 92 in good condition. But, if I bought one, it would be to use as a shooter. And, the sights on many of the older ones are almost like GI sights on a 1911... Not dots and the front sight is pretty tiny.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Very nice.


----------



## BulletproofTC (Apr 12, 2011)

Excellent piece sir, I would love to pick one of those up.


----------



## John Brown (Apr 25, 2010)

It's hard to capture the bluing in a photo. It really does look nicer than this. But here it is with Beretta grip panels.


----------



## SigP229R (Jun 1, 2007)

Hey it's a nice looking pistol with either set of grips. Congrats.


----------

